# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  هاشم آر بي جي سلاح اردني يهدد الامن القومي الامريكي

## احساس المطر

طبعا اهم شيء مصدر الخبر CNN
ورابط المصدر قبل الخبر
تفضلو بالضغط هنا


 
موسكو، روسيا(CNN)-- يشكل القاذف "الهاشم" أحد أهم مهددات الأمن القومي للولايات المتحدة، بالطبع إلى جانب الصواريخ البلاستية، ذلك أنه يستطيع تدمير كافة أنواع الدبابات الحالية والمستقبلية.
منتديات الحصن الاردنية 

وقادف "الهاشم" هو نسخة روسية - أردنية محدثة من القاذفات المضادة للدبابات RBG، تنتجه مؤسسة "بازالت" الروسية، ويعرف أيضاً باسم "آر بي جي 32." 
كذلك، فإن قاذف "الهاشم"، الذي لا يزيد وزنه على 3 كيلوغرامات، هو ثمرة تعاون بين مهندسين روس وأردنيين، ويمكنه تدمير أي دبابة أو منشأة محصنة على بعد يصل إلى 700 متر، بواسطة قذيفة من عيار 72 ملم أو 105 ملم.
روابط ذات علاقة 
وأشاد الجنرال فلاديمير ليشيشين، وهو أحد قادة القوات المسلحة الروسية الذين زاروا معرضاً لمنتجات "بازالت"، أقيم مؤخرا في أحد معسكرات القوات الروسية قرب موسكو، بقدرات قاذف "الهاشم"، واصفاً إياه بأنه ممتاز، بحسب وكالة أنباء نوفوستي الروسية. 
وأشار الجنرال الروسي إلى أن القاذف "الهاشم" المضاد للدبابات، قادر على تدمير المدرعات والمنشآت المحصنة التي يمكن أن تتواجد فيها القوات المعادية، على نحو سواء. 
وكان الأمير فيصل بن الحسين، شقيق العاهل الأردني، قد قال خلال زيارته لمعرض آيدكس 2009 للصناعات الدفاعية في أبوظبي، إن الأردن نجح في بناء قاعدة صناعية دفاعية متطورة بالتعاون مع روسيا ودول أخرى. 
وذكر أن هناك تطوراً نوعياً في الصناعات الدفاعية الأردنية في الوقت الحاضر، وأنها باتت تلبي احتياجات القوات المسلحة الأردنية، انطلاقاً من تحقيق مبدأ الاعتماد على الذات. 
فيديوخاص عن القاذفات الاردنية

----------


## رمز الاسود

الله يعطك العافي :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): شي رائع

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammed bassam mohammed

هاشم 
RPG-32



أنشئت الشركه الاردنيه الروسيه للانظمه الالكترونيه ، كنتيجه للتعاون المشترك بين مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير وشركه بازلت الروسيه .
وتهدف الشركه الاردنيه الروسيه للانظمه الالكترونيه الى ان تصبح من الشركات الرائده بانتاج اسلحه مقاومه الدروع المحموله ، وذات الجوده والكفائه العاليه والمميزات الحديثه . وتهدف كذلك الى تطوير القدرات التصنيعيه لهذا النوع من الاسلحه في الاردن وتوفير الحلول التقنيه والفنيه للقطاع العسكري في الاردن والدول العربيه 

وتنتج الشركه القاذف الكتفي المحمول Rpg-32 "هاشم " مع نوعين من القذائف :ضد الدروع وضد التحصينات ، بالاضافه الى معدات التدريب الخاصه به 



الخصائص الاساسيه لنظام القاذف الكتفي المحمول Rpg-32 "هاشم " :

عيار الصاروخ : 105 ملم 
وزن القاذف مع المنظار : 3 كغم 
وزن الصاروخ مع الحاويه : 7 كغم 
وزن النظام كاملا : 10 كغم 
طول النظام كاملا : 1200 ملم 
نوع المنظار : نهاري بصري 
المدى المؤثر للصاروخ : 700 متر 
قدره الاختراق للدروع : 650 ملم بعد الدروع الاضافيه ( ERA ) 
السرعه الابتدائيه للصاروخ : 140 متر / ثانيه 
انواع الصواريخ المستخدمه : ضد الدروع ، ضد التحصينات 
عدد الصواريخ التي يمكن رمايتها بالقاذف الواحد : 200 


والصاروخ الذي تمت تجربته واختباره من قبل القوات المسلحه الاردنيه سيتم تصنيعه بالاردن خلال فتره تتراوح بين 12 الى 18 شهر وهي الفتره الازمه لاستكمال البنيه التحتيه والمرافق الازمه لعمليه التصنيع ،، وسيتم تسويق هذا النوع من الصواريخ وبشكل حصري من قبل الشركه الاردنيه الروسيه وبيعه للقوات المسلحه الاردنيه ولمختلف دول العالم .


ميزات نظام القاذف الكتفي المحمول Rpg-32 "هاشم " : 
طول المدى المؤثرقدره الاختراق العاليهخفه الوزنسهوله الاستعمالامكانيه استخدامه ضد تجمعات الاليات والافرادتكلفه منخفضهيتوفر بنوعان من الصواريخ : ضد الدروع وضد التحصيناتالراس الحربي مزدوج (بالنسبه للصاروخ المضاد للدروع )القاذف متعدد الاستعماليتوفر للقاذف معدات تدريبيتوفر للنظام منظار رؤيا ليليه

----------


## عازف الرصاص

يعطيك العافيه :Bl (13):

----------


## زناد البلقاء

اشكرك الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ايمن القيسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## زناد البلقاء

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## زناد البلقاء

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

الف شكر على المعلومات

----------


## Mojahed Abo Majali

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
مشكور على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو كتير

----------


## رضوان عبدالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

